# Trek Madone 2.1 vs Trek Madone 3.1



## morpheousla

I'm new to road cycling coming off from MTB. After test-riding all kinds of bikes, including Cannondale Caad 10 5, I narrowed down my list to two Trek Madones, 2.1 and 3.1. Noticeable difference between the two is the frame. The 2.1 is aluminum and 3.1 is carbon fiber. Both bikes come with Shimano 105 components except for the crankset, cassette and brake calipers. Price is $1050 on the 2.1 and $1500 on the 3.1. 
I already purchased shimano 105 spd sl pedals and road bike shoes. 
Is the carbon frame worth the $450 difference? If I go either way I will want to upgrade to a Di2 bike in about a year. For this reason 2.1 model seems more appealing as I can put the $450 into a fancier bike down the road. 
What would you do?


----------



## leadout_kv

I'd get the nicer bike now. Enjoy it then upgrade. ....but this is coming from someone who owns the Madone 6.2.


----------



## Used2Run

If they feel similar to you when you ride, save the money. You're going to need it when you buy a Di2 bike...Or, buy the 2.1 and give me the $450  Why buy a lower model now when you know you're going to buy a $4k+ bike in a year? Why not go for the moon now?


----------



## MPov

Used2Run said:


> Why buy a lower model now when you know you're going to buy a $4k+ bike in a year? Why not go for the moon now?


Good question.


----------



## morpheousla

Used2Run said:


> If they feel similar to you when you ride, save the money. You're going to need it when you buy a Di2 bike...Or, buy the 2.1 and give me the $450  Why buy a lower model now when you know you're going to buy a $4k+ bike in a year? Why not go for the moon now?


Thanks. I want to explore the world of road cycling and see if I really want to invest all that money. Two years ago I spent lots of $ on tennis gear and only ended up playing 4 times. For fitness, circuit training satisfies almost all of my needs. Cycling is going to be a cardio workout to supplement my circuit training. 
I figured if I really like cycling I can sell the 2.1 on eBay. Even if I just get $500 it will have been well worth it. 
Bottom line it's risk($) management for me. Lol


----------



## DaFlake

I was actually looking at the same bikes and elected for the Trek 2.3 over the 3.1. The main reason for this was that I was new and probably going to beat on the bike pretty hard until I got used to it and I wanted to save my money for the better frame later. To be honest, I can hang with guys riding carbon bikes without a problem but there are a few things that I plan to upgrade on it. First, the wheel set on it is not bad, but I rode on tubeless and now I am hooked. The good news is that the Bontrager Race wheels are TLR ready, so that will be upgraded. The other area that I am playing with right now is gearing. The rear cassette is a 12/30 on the 2.3 and although having that 30 is nice on a hill. the difference in gearing ratio plays havoc with my cadence. So, I ordered a 11/25 to try out (pretty cheap). Overall, both bikes are nice and the aluminum is still fairly light weight. I would save that cash for a better bike later... Still, you might look at the 2.3 over the 2.1.


----------



## morpheousla

DaFlake said:


> The rear cassette is a 12/30 on the 2.3 and although having that 30 is nice on a hill. the difference in gearing ratio plays havoc with my cadence. So, I ordered a 11/25 to try out (pretty cheap). Overall, both bikes are nice and the aluminum is still fairly light weight. I would save that cash for a better bike later... Still, you might look at the 2.3 over the 2.1.


Did you have to swap the chain too when you changed the cassette? I was thinking about picking up a 105 or ultegra cassette on ebay for $15-$20 but not sure if the chain will have to be changed as well. 
As far as upgrades, the only thing that I will replace immediately is the saddle. I ordered Fizik Aliente because I like the idea of clip saddle bag instead of velcro straps. I was thinking about putting 105 calipers but my LBS told me not to waste money and use it for an upgrade down the road.


----------



## leadout_kv

While you will save money by buying a cheaper bike I feel the nicer the bike you buy the more you'll enjoy riding it.


----------



## Roland44

Used2Run said:


> If they feel similar to you when you ride, save the money. You're going to need it when you buy a Di2 bike...Or, buy the 2.1 and give me the $450  Why buy a lower model now when you know you're going to buy a $4k+ bike in a year? Why not go for the moon now?


Money issues I guess...


----------



## DaFlake

morpheousla said:


> Did you have to swap the chain too when you changed the cassette? I was thinking about picking up a 105 or ultegra cassette on ebay for $15-$20 but not sure if the chain will have to be changed as well.
> As far as upgrades, the only thing that I will replace immediately is the saddle. I ordered Fizik Aliente because I like the idea of clip saddle bag instead of velcro straps. I was thinking about putting 105 calipers but my LBS told me not to waste money and use it for an upgrade down the road.


I just ordered it and it hasn't come in yet, but I was thinking that I might have to do that, not sure. My smallest is 12 so the 11 should be that big of a deal and the largest will be 5 less which is already on the bike. Basically I am taking it to the shop to be done and I will let them tell me what they think. Some have told me not to bother with the cassette, but for 60 bucks I figured I would give it a try.


----------



## tednugent

morpheousla said:


> I'm new to road cycling coming off from MTB. After test-riding all kinds of bikes, including Cannondale Caad 10 5, I narrowed down my list to two Trek Madones, 2.1 and 3.1. Noticeable difference between the two is the frame. The 2.1 is aluminum and 3.1 is carbon fiber. Both bikes come with Shimano 105 components except for the crankset, cassette and brake calipers. Price is $1050 on the 2.1 and $1500 on the 3.1.
> I already purchased shimano 105 spd sl pedals and road bike shoes.
> Is the carbon frame worth the $450 difference? If I go either way I will want to upgrade to a Di2 bike in about a year. For this reason 2.1 model seems more appealing as I can put the $450 into a fancier bike down the road.
> What would you do?


$450 isn't that much relatively speaking... a CF framed road bike for $1500... is an excellent deal (since brand new, it costs a little over $2000)... I assume the LBS is making room for 2014's, thus you're getting leftover pricing.


----------



## morpheousla

Correct, the LBS is making room for 2014 models. Hence the discount.


----------

